# In Honor of Those Who Commit to the Gravest Extreme: The Hollywood Version



## FastTrax (Mar 18, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Bridge_Too_Far_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apocalypse_Now








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atonement_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Hawk_Down_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneath_Hill_60


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 18, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beachhead_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behind_Enemy_Lines_(2001_film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battleground_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brothers_(2009_film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_the_Bulge_(1965_film)


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 19, 2021)

History according to Hollywood...pure entertainment and not to be taken as truth. Did you know that some films have been banned because they are so inaccurate?


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> History according to Hollywood...pure entertainment and not to be taken as truth. Did you know that some films have been banned because they are so inaccurate?



Amen to that. As the thread title alludes to: Hollywood Version. Even some self promoting docu-dramas are sensationalized versions of the well documented historic depictions of first hand experiences. Money talks and truth walks. Remember to safe distance and mask up and most of all, enjoy your weekend.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> View attachment 155442



Excellent choice. To say the least Mel Gibson is a true human art form.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_of_Brothers_(miniseries)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_on_the_Fourth_of_July_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casualties_of_War








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_of_Iron








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defiance_(2008_film)


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

A film by Vietnam veteran Patrick Duncan shown as unedited found footage.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 19, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155458
> 
> A film by Vietnam veteran Patrick Duncan shown as unedited found footage.



I have heard about this film. Only problem was I was Googling '84 Charlie Miopic". Results always came back about eye problems. Who knew? Thanks and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 19, 2021)

This is a bit of a long read, but, it was written from first hand accounts about the Cambodian Incursion of 1970. (what a place to spend my birthday) Nothing Hollywood here.   
One of our pet peeves is because we were co-opted to the 1st Cavalry, they got all the headlines. Basically nothing was ever written about the B/5-12-199th infantry unit and other units of the 199th.
Warning... there are a few graphic photo's involved. War is like that.  

https://signal439.tripod.com/redcatcher199lib/cambodia.html


----------



## 911 (Mar 19, 2021)

Usually I have little respect for movie stars that put on the uniform, if they have never served. However, I forgive Owen Wilson for his portrayal of an aviator in the movie, "Behind Enemy Lines." I have watched that movie several times and its depiction, according to men that I have spoken with, have stated its factuality is mostly real or real enough that it's an honest portrayal of events during that era in time.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 19, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> I have heard about this film. Only problem was I was Googling '84 Charlie Miopic". Results always came back about eye problems. Who knew? Thanks and enjoy your weekend.


Hope you watch it sometime. I found it extremely creative and it relates to my MOS.


----------



## tomfaria (Mar 19, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> This is a bit of a long read, but, it was written from first hand accounts about the Cambodian Incursion of 1970. (what a place to spend my birthday) Nothing Hollywood here.
> One of our pet peeves is because we were co-opted to the 1st Cavalry, they got all the headlines. Basically nothing was ever written about the B/5-12-199th infantry unit and other units of the 199th.
> Warning... there are a few graphic photo's involved. War is like that.
> 
> https://signal439.tripod.com/redcatcher199lib/cambodia.html


did you stage off phu quoc?


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 19, 2021)

tomfaria said:


> did you stage off phu quoc?


No, Charlie company staged at Duc Phong and FSB Buttons. (they came in Chinooks)
Bravo company flew in from FSB Libby or FSB Gladys in the Long Khanh Province. (we came in Hueys)
I'm not sure where E company or HHC company staged although they were there also.


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 20, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Boot








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saving_Private_Ryan








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Were_Soldiers








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inglourious_Basterds








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hurt_Locker


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 23, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jarhead_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Letters_from_Iwo_Jima










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamburger_Hill








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platoon_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pearl_Harbor_(film)


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downfall_(2004_film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Where_Eagles_Dare








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windtalkers








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Full_Metal_Jacket








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell_Is_for_Heroes_(film)


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> View attachment 155442



Here ya go.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Were_Soldiers


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 24, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155458
> 
> A film by Vietnam veteran Patrick Duncan shown as unedited found footage.





SetWave said:


> Hope you watch it sometime. I found it extremely creative and it relates to my MOS.



This trailer is interesting. I ordered the full movie from Amazon. Thnx.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/84C_MoPic


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 27, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halls_of_Montezuma_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_Chop_Hill








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stop-Loss_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed_Bayonets!








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Red_One

https://www.youtube.org/watch?v=Ki4VQxXajrg


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 29, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flags_of_Our_Fathers_(film)










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fahrenheit_9/11








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generation_Kill_(miniseries)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heartbreak_Ridge








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Home_of_the_Brave_(2006_film)


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 29, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 156981
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halls_of_Montezuma_(film)
> 
> ...



Updated Youtube Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ki4VQxXajrg


----------



## FastTrax (Mar 30, 2021)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Country















https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memphis_Belle_(film)








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncommon_Valor








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midway_(2019_film)


----------

